

£250,000 prize for solving the problem of how to leave the eurozone - mhb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15366828

======
tokenadult
I see that the prize is offered in British pounds, and not in United States
dollars, Chinese yuan, or Bitcoins.

